# Bulk Apothecary 20% off



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 1, 2015)

All weekend, on everything!


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 1, 2015)

Ah crud. Crud crud! I do NOT need to spend ANY more money, but I ran out of patch eo. Grr. When does it start officially?


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Ah crud. Crud crud! I do NOT need to spend ANY more money, but I ran out of patch eo. Grr. When does it start officially?



Looks like it has already started.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 1, 2015)

I just looked. My birch tar and dark patchouli bought April 3 were 2$ cheaper at the half oz size than now. I'll pass on this sale...I'm thinking prices increased for the sale and I can get things cheaper waiting until next month when things are quiet again.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 1, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I just looked. My birch tar and dark patchouli bought April 3 were 2$ cheaper at the half oz size than now. I'll pass on this sale...I'm thinking prices increased for the sale and I can get things cheaper waiting until next month when things are quiet again.


 
Oh bummer. I'll have to check the prices of the castor oil and Shea butter. I'm all out and was going to move up in quantity this time around.



lionprincess00 said:


> I just looked. My birch tar and dark patchouli bought April 3 were 2$ cheaper at the half oz size than now. I'll pass on this sale...I'm thinking prices increased for the sale and I can get things cheaper waiting until next month when things are quiet again.


 
Oh bummer. I'll have to check the prices of the castor oil and Shea butter. I'm all out and was going to move up in quantity this time around. The benefit right now though, is no minimum order!


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2015)

Depending on how much you are moving up in size, I bet Soaper's Choice has the best per pound.


----------



## kumudini (May 1, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I just looked. My birch tar and dark patchouli bought April 3 were 2$ cheaper at the half oz size than now. I'll pass on this sale...I'm thinking prices increased for the sale and I can get things cheaper waiting until next month when things are quiet again.


 their prices changed quite a bit  lately,on EOs especially. I don't think it is  related to the sale as I have noticed the higher prices 2 weeks ago. waiting may or may not be a good strategy.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 1, 2015)

The unrefined virgin organic Shea butter in the 50lb size, is actually cheaper than it was a few months ago. But too bad it's sold out right now!

I'll check it against soapers choice. I haven't compared in a while


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 1, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> their prices changed quite a bit  lately,on EOs especially. I don't think it is  related to the sale as I have noticed the higher prices 2 weeks ago. waiting may or may not be a good strategy.



You may be correct. It is probably similar to the price fluctuations of foods.


----------



## vmakkers (May 3, 2015)

I have a spreadsheet of all my orders from there and EO prices have def. risen. Butters and oils seem to be pretty consistent from when I ordered back in December. 

If you are looking to get shea in smaller quantities, there is a seller on Amazon who sells 3lbs for around $15 shipped. It kinda irks me that BA doesn't sell the full lb. I'm pretty sure someone complained that their oils weren't a full lb because my prior orders, all the oils were listed at 16oz but now the site all says 15oz.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (May 3, 2015)

Finally, an excuse to buy benzoin.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 4, 2015)

Ughhh more like an excuse to buy way too much! Lol


----------

